# how many points needed as health care assistant in australia?



## amanda89 (Jan 18, 2011)

hi, i am 21years old, i am going travelling to OZ in november, i am looking to live out there eventually, i am really struggling to find a points system for a health care assistant. I have an NVQ level 2 and NVQ level 3 also an appretiship in health and social care.
CAN ANYBODY HELP ME PLEASE?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

The points required for a visa will depend on which visa it is.

Have a look here Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration , each visa has it's own description and in the eligibility section will be how many points is required.

Dolly


----------



## amanda89 (Jan 18, 2011)

hi,
thanks for the reply dolly, i have had a look through the website but i couldnt find what i am looking for, i now know that the points system is changing in july, any other HELP would be really good. thanks


----------

